# sending mail with sendmail



## trutlze (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

I want to send mail via sendmail from mutt from a 'normal' pc with dynamic ip behind a firewall that doesn't allow connections from internet to lan...
First tries led me to the result that in the header of sent mails a field said that I had set sender to some address using -f (I did it by setting the from-variable in muttrc and it differs from my username). To avoid this behaviour I created /etc/mail/trusted-users containing my local username and added 
	
	



```
define(`confCT_FILE',`/etc/mail/trusted-users')dnl
FEATURE(`use_ct_file')dnl
```
to /etc/mail/myhost.submit.mc. It works.

But there are still some mail-receivers complaining that sender email address and sender host differ. The suspect my mails to be spam :r.

```
Received: (from mylocaluser@localhost)
	by myhost.lan
...
(envelope-from my'real'mailadress)
```

I don't want that my local username or my local hostname appears in email headers of sent mails.

What could I do?

I would prefer using sendmail.


----------



## trutlze (May 3, 2011)

I'm using FreeBSD 8.2, mutt-1.4.2.3_5 .


----------



## trutlze (May 6, 2011)

Can someone help me with this issue?


----------

